

Case Study In What Not to Do: GE Goes Down in Flames on Twitter - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/100009/a-case-study-in-what-not-to-do-americas-biggest-company-goes-down-in-flames-on-twitter/

======
phlux
I have an idea: Trickle Down Economics!

No, not the type you are probably thinking of -- here is my modest proposal.

That the tax policies and plans of corporations should be made fully public.
That is to say that every tax practice, incentive and process used by
corporations to lower their taxes should be made known and available to the
public for their own personal enjoyment. Individuals should be able to, as
public citizens, join forces and consolidate-to-mitigate tax liability.

I, as a person, should be able to utilize the same tax saving maneuvers as GE
or any other company.

Unless of course, we truly are saying that coporations are NOT people, and
should be treated wholly different than physical people.

If they are "people" and enjoy the same rights as us -- then we should in turn
enjoy the same rights as them. and the fees that we pay should be on
respective scale as they do for the same rights.

